# Interview FOTD and 2 random looks thrown in as well



## screammydarling (Oct 17, 2007)

I had an interview for a permanent position with MAC, hopefully I can get that position and no longer be a freelance/on-call. We will have to see how it will all work out =]





































*face*
f&b
natural msf - medium
natural msf - dark - contour
new vegas msf
plum foolery

*eyes*
take wing quad - all colours
phloof - highlight
charcoal brown - brows
blacktrack
#3 lashes - LOVE LOVE LOVE them
plushlash

*lips*
saplicious lip gelee



here is a random look i did for work. the blending wasnt the greatest, and electric eel didn't want to listen and give me the shape i wanted =[


























*face*
f&b
natural msf - medium
natrual msf - medium dark - contour
new vegas msf
sunbasque blush

*eyes*
bitter OR you could use pharaoh paint pot with pagan on top..same thing
electric eel
deep truth - crease
charcoal brown - brows
ricepaper - highlight

*lips*
rosebud lip balm



actually..i'm not sure if i posted my green look from last week.. if so, opps and sorry!



























*face*
f&b - c3
natural msf - medium
natural msf - medium dark - contour
sunbasque blush
gold spill - msf

*eyes*
UDPP
old gold p/m
humid 
teal p/m
femme noir
charcoal brown - brows
ricepaper - highlight

*lip*
rosebud strawberry lip balm


----------



## gohgoomah (Oct 17, 2007)

you are OH-SO-PRETTY!!!!!! i am so impressed, i wish you worked at a MAC near me!! hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck with the job!!

btw what color are you on f&b? you have a beautiful complexion~!


----------



## gohgoomah (Oct 17, 2007)

n btw i love your hair too, do you do it yourself?


----------



## milamonster (Oct 17, 2007)

pm me wat brush u use please i love how thin th e line is
good luck


----------



## XShear (Oct 17, 2007)

I love your looks ... and your blending is beyond perfect! I don't see why they wouldn't hire you!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 17, 2007)

Perfection... I hope you get the job!!! You have excellent skills...


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 17, 2007)

all your looks are gorgeous!  they'd be crazy not to hire you!!!


----------



## mandragora (Oct 17, 2007)

Good luck, hope you get the perm position.  Gorgeous m/u as always.  Love the first one.


----------



## frocher (Oct 17, 2007)

You look lovely in all of them.  Good luck on the interview.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Oct 17, 2007)

Man, you're pretty. You're making the rest of us look bad!  I love all the looks you posted, the first one has insanely good blending, but I really love the punchy colours of look #2. If your makeup is anything to go by, I'm sure you'll get the job.


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 17, 2007)

gorgeous looks! they're all so pretty =D


----------



## Jot (Oct 17, 2007)

just so beautiful. i love you hair and makeup


----------



## pichima (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_I love your looks ... and your blending is beyond perfect! I don't see why they wouldn't hire you!




_

 
I agree!


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 17, 2007)

beautiful. I love your fotd's.


----------



## Padmita (Oct 17, 2007)

Your skills are fabulous!!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 17, 2007)

You are beautiful and your hair is just amazing!! I love all of the looks and I hope you get the position. Honestly, how could they not offer it to you with those mad skills you have?


----------



## nunu (Oct 17, 2007)

you look sooo pretty!! i love all of your looks! hope you get the job!! you are vary talented!


----------



## lynnda (Oct 17, 2007)

You are so stunning and very talented!!!!  Good luck on the full time job!


----------



## candynipples (Oct 17, 2007)

you are sosososo pretty! you have great makeup skills, i wish i could do mine so perfect...i love your hair too


----------



## midget (Oct 17, 2007)

goodluckgoodluckgoodluck! I hope you get it


----------



## Midgard (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome looks! I wish you look for your permanent position!


----------



## sookiepyo (Oct 17, 2007)

you're sooo pretty and i absolutely love your hair.  you remind me of a japanese anime.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 17, 2007)

You did a wonderful job with all three!  I especially like the first one.  That color combo looks great on you.  I wish you the best of luck getting a permanent position with MAC!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 17, 2007)

So gorgeous!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 17, 2007)

*So HOT!!!!*


----------



## Leilani78 (Oct 17, 2007)

I love your makeup, especially the blending. If they don't hire you, then they are crazy! Good Luck!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 17, 2007)

*~*You are very talented!!! I love all three but the first one is my fave!!*~*


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 17, 2007)

Good luck!!! Your are stunning & so talented... they'd be crazy not to hire you!!!


----------



## n_c (Oct 17, 2007)

oooooooo wow! i love love the first one, tut please


----------



## entipy (Oct 17, 2007)

These are wonderful! I especially like that first look.


----------



## Jayne (Oct 17, 2007)

wow, I really love both of them but my absolute fav' is the #1 OMG that's gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



good luck for the job


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 17, 2007)

Those are ALL amazingly gorgeous. You're so pretty! They would be CRAZY not to hire you.


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 17, 2007)

Good luck with the job! you're seriously talented, so I can't think why they wouldn't hire you!

I love the second look, but I know what you mean about electric eel...I used it the other day and it wouldn't behave at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if its any consolation the shape and blending look great to me!


----------



## Jacq-i (Oct 17, 2007)

Your makeup application is perfect! I love your hair!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 17, 2007)

You're always so stunning! I hope you hear the good news soon!


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Oct 17, 2007)

i love this


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 17, 2007)

OMG! You are gorgeous.... I love all the looks.  I hope you get the job hun cause your makeup looks amazing....


----------



## aalore (Oct 17, 2007)

you look great!!


----------



## nyrak (Oct 18, 2007)

Love all of this - your eyes, your hair your skin; just perfection!!


----------



## islandblossom (Oct 18, 2007)

you are RIDICULOUSLY talented! wow, what a great job. i love how you added colour to your bangs too! super cute. i wish i could get away with that at work, hehehehe. :]


----------



## steph0891 (Oct 18, 2007)

wow GORGEOUS! your making me want that take wing quad!! goodluck on getting the mac job! i don't see y they would not give you the job...you do an awesome job at applying makeup!


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 18, 2007)

very pretty 
Good Luck on the job


----------



## aboe (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow!!
I really love all your looks....
Good Luck With the Job!!

<3<3<3


----------



## meiming (Oct 18, 2007)

Soo pretty, I'd love to come to you as my ma and help me with my makeup!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 19, 2007)

You're beautiful...and your makeup is superb. Inspiring!!


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Oct 19, 2007)

your work and color choice is fabulous and inspiring. good luck!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 5, 2007)

I hope you got it because your work is amazing.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Nov 5, 2007)

so beautiful!!! and i LOVE your hair.


----------



## magi (Nov 5, 2007)

You are so pretty... I love your hair and especially your fabulous eyes. You did a great job - ah, jobS ;-)


----------



## tanbelina (Nov 6, 2007)

stunning! are the colors in the take wing quad LE? Do you know what kind of colors I could pick up that would be similar to that because I am so lemming that look!!


----------



## BrawnShuga (Jan 29, 2009)

You are SOO pretty!!!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 29, 2009)

Love love love the first one and I swear, those lashes were made for you!


----------



## LilSphinx (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful makeup looks, I like the greens on you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOVE your hair -the purple/blue is so beautiful!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 30, 2009)

so preeeetay!


----------



## fintia (Jan 30, 2009)

very very nice!


----------

